# Bashing a Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 into an 1860s 4-4-0 (the movie)



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess nobody was still waiting for this (since last November) but I did promise to post film of the (almost) complete conversion when I'd got it up and running.... the boiler size has restricted my sound and smoke installations so far, but I aim to get the whole job done before Fall. Anyway, the weather has been great this last 10 days in the UK and I've managed to get some decent shots.... Hope you enjoy!


(sorry ther isn't a picture but MLS just won't let me upload anything over 60kb)

Rob

YouTube link:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSN82ed7nOw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

very cool!  I love it.. 
What did you use for drivers? 

Scot


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

"Thanks for Watching" what do you mean!! THANK YOU for posting, this was great.I have the same question as Scot, what did you use for the larger drivers? they look really proportional to the model and really stand out for the size of the engine.
A great looking engine.
Do You run end to end? 
Cheers.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Scot & Harvey, 
I did post more of the details on a UK site last year (gscalecentral.net) with a link from MLS (Bashing a Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 into an 1860s 4-4-0) as I had real problems posting the supporting pictures on here. 
But to answer your main question, there's a brilliant company in England who make a wide range of different castings - worth a look for most UK related locos or nearly perfect for old US stock. I've added the URL below. They sell them in various turned finishes, in pairs with axle. 

Harvey, I have a loop at each end (dogbone) one end is through a tunnel (check out my Youtube films) whilst the other end goes through a garden shed - named Shedd Mountain after the Chicago aquarium ;-) 

http://www.walsallmodelindustries.co.uk/index.php/gauge_1_wheels-gauge_1_driving/?k=2119:7:: 

Thanks again 
Rob


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By robsmorgan on 10 Jun 2013 10:57 AM 
I guess nobody was still waiting for this (since last November) but I did promise to post film of the (almost) complete conversion when I'd got it up and running.... the boiler size has restricted my sound and smoke installations so far, but I aim to get the whole job done before Fall. Anyway, the weather has been great this last 10 days in the UK and I've managed to get some decent shots.... Hope you enjoy!
Rob

Whoa there fella, you are way wrong. Of course we're waiting to see your next creation, and another fine one it is, well done Rob.










(sorry there isn't a picture but MLS just won't let me upload anything over 60kb)
I believe the reason that you are running into the 60KB image file limit is because you ae using the *Attachments* feature located below the *Submit* & *Cancel* buttons. When you should be using the *Upload* button in the *Insert Image* dialog accessed by using the *Insert Image* button







on the editor's toolbar.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

You mean like this Steve!!!







Thanks for the reminder......Rob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, is that an AMT General kit for the body? 

Neat Camelback, BTW


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Jun 2013 02:35 PM 
Nice work, is that an AMT General kit for the body? 

Neat Camelback, BTW 


Hi & thanks!

I used materials from a broken Bachmann 2-4-2 Pennsylvania no 3 (C), a soft drinks bottle neck (B) and 'Plasticard' (C) to fashion the boiler and turned some dome parts on a wood lathe. This photo was taken during the roughing out stage





















Rob


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful layout, wonderful video! 
===>Cliff 

PS, in the first scene, what are those (concrete-looking) planks being used for bridges?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mighty fine model... Well done!

I really like the "GENERIC" name (and plaque).







There were few 4-4-0's that looked exactly alike so the GENERIC name is just great!


I have the AMT model of The General (one assembled and two still in the box) and there are very few differences that I can see right off. (I have a lot of photos too, but it is hard to get good ones with it inside the museum. I just wish my camera had worked while I was standing IN the cab!!)


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Would love to see you do a builders blog on this... I am wanting to build one. The commercially available 4-4-0's do not have the correct driver diameter for the Civil War period....


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By general1861 on 11 Jun 2013 01:34 AM 
Would love to see you do a builders blog on this... I am wanting to build one. The commercially available 4-4-0's do not have the correct driver diameter for the Civil War period.... 

More than happy to do so, I failed to post the info last year because I had trouble uploading the various photos/diagrams.... but thanks to Steve (see above) I can now include useful pictures again







So will get it sorted pretty quickly.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 10 Jun 2013 06:13 PM 
Mighty fine model... Well done!

I really like the "GENERIC" name (and plaque).







There were few 4-4-0's that looked exactly alike so the GENERIC name is just great!


I have the AMT model of The General (one assembled and two still in the box) and there are very few differences that I can see right off. (I have a lot of photos too, but it is hard to get good ones with it inside the museum. I just wish my camera had worked while I was standing IN the cab!!)


Thanks Semper, I struggled with several alternatives but thought GENERIC was the most appropriate - really pleased you like it too









Rob


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By CliffyJ on 10 Jun 2013 05:26 PM 
Beautiful layout, wonderful video! 
===>Cliff 

PS, in the first scene, what are those (concrete-looking) planks being used for bridges? 


Hi Cliff,
The planks are the anti-rot treated timber (ranging from 6" x 2" to 10" x 2") which I used throughout my layout to support and fix my _Peco Gauge One Finescale_ track to) They are laid on 9" wide by two high, hollow concrete blocks to raise the layout approx 18" from ground level. The first section in the opening scene is also a swing bridge to allow access to my garden shed (named Shedd Mountain) It is shown in the second of these short films, the first shows the turntable working.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KQJt_Gn9FA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZPjva_ugok

http://www.youtube.com/wa...pViYg&feature=plcp

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By robsmorgan on 11 Jun 2013 02:17 AM 
Posted By CliffyJ on 10 Jun 2013 05:26 PM 
Beautiful layout, wonderful video! 
===>Cliff 




Hi Cliff,
The first shows the turntable working.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KQJt_Gn9FA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZPjva_ugok

http://www.youtube.com/wa...pViYg&feature=plcp

Thanks
Rob

Rob,

I love that turntable. You DID mention once that you would be making a "build log" of your turntable. Did you ever do it? Or did I miss something?


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 11 Jun 2013 11:20 AM 

Rob,
I love that turntable. You DID mention once that you would be making a "build log" of your turntable. Did you ever do it? Or did I miss something?

Sorry Gary, I must admit, when I started having trouble (because I forgot how







) posting decent size photos on MLS I let a few things slip AND I had a major system crash which means I am having to recover some of the diagrams from otherwise 'lost' files.... but I will pull the info together and post soon.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'd love to see how you did the turntable as well! Is it still working ok? And what do you do to protect it in the winter?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't wait for more details on the loco build. i would like to try and build one......


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rob were you going to do a builders log on this, I would like to try and build a 4-4-0 myself....


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't forgotten Travis - just time available and the frustration of posting on this site (this is my third attempt to respond to your post today)..... I did post a blog on the UK site gscalecentral and posted a link last year - 

see thread: Bashing a Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 into an 1860s 4-4-0 

I have almost finished the blog requested for my 'gallows' turntable and will get around to a fuller blog on Generic pretty soon 

Regards 
Rob


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob

Rob Morgan - gscalecentral - A 4-6-0 Annie into an 1860s US 4-4-0 goes! - Originating Post: 06/11/12[/b]

Rob Morgan - gscalecentral - Bashing a Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 into an 1860s 4-4-0 - Originating Post: 10/06/13[/b]


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

No problem Rob...Thanks ;-)


----------

